# Macintosh II



## Langellier (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acquérir un macintosh II - 1987. Merci à la généreuse donatrice  
Je suis très heureux de pouvoir faire fonctionner cette antiquité.






J'ai actuellement 8 Mo. C'est un peu juste. 
MacTracker annonce 20 Mb max (68 Mb via FDHD upgrade kit).
Je voudrais en connaître la signification : 
Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un logiciel qui permet d'intégrer un lecteur de disquettes de 1,4 Mo.

Pour arriver à 20 Mo il me faudrait des barrettes SIMM 30 br de 4 Mo et j'ai du mal en en trouver.
Il y a 8 emplacements donc : ( 4 x 4 Mo) + (4 x 1 Mo).


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2007)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai actuellement 8 Mo. C'est un peu juste.
> MacTracker annonce 20 Mb max (68 Mb via FDHD upgrade kit).
> Je voudrais en connaître la signification :
> Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un logiciel qui permet d'intégrer un lecteur de disquettes de 1,4 Mo.



Non, c'est un dispositif qui, je crois me souvenir permet de doubler les emplacements mémoire. Tu peux mettre un lecteur haute densité dessus (je l'ai fait), mais il fonctionnera en 800 K, la limitation vient du contrôleur, pas (seulement) du lecteur.


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est un dispositif qui, je crois me souvenir permet de doubler les emplacements m&#233;moire. Tu peux mettre un lecteur haute densit&#233; dessus (je l'ai fait), mais il fonctionnera en 800 K, la limitation vient du contr&#244;leur, pas (seulement) du lecteur.



Il me semble bien que la mise &#224; jour disponible incluait le contr&#244;leur et permettait de g&#233;rer les disquettes 1,4 (et les disquettes PC). Il faut que je regarde (je ne l'ai pas sous la main ici) inside mac vol IV, &#231;a doit &#234;tre expliqu&#233; l&#224;-dedans.

pour ce qui est de la RAM, les limites donn&#233;es doivent &#234;tre les limites "d'origine", fonction des barrettes disponibles &#224; ce moment-l&#224;. En mode 24 bits, de toutes fa&#231;ons, on s'arr&#234;te &#224; 8 Mo. En 32 bits, sur le SE30 on peut monter en 128 (m&#234;me si apple disait &#224; l'&#233;poque 32). Sur le MAC II, je ne me rappelle plus si les 4 premiers m&#233;gas &#233;taient soud&#233;s (j'en ai un pas loin mais il est sous une pile de revues et je n'ai  pas le temps de le d&#233;coincer pour v&#233;rifier ) ce qui expliquerait les limites &#224; 20 (4x1 = 4x4 et &#224; 68 : 4x1 + 4 x16.

PS Au cas o&#249; mes propos seraient ambigus, je confirme comme le disait Pascal77 que le kit maj incluait du mat&#233;riel (&#224; commencer par le lecteur FDHD)


----------



## Langellier (7 Janvier 2007)

Merci &#224; Pascal 77 et Luc G. Je vais donc en rester au 8 Mo. Sur mon mac II, il y a 8 barrettes install&#233;es. J'ai suppos&#233; qu'elles faisaient chacune 1 Mo. Donc, dans ce cas, il n'y aurait pas de RAM sur la carte m&#232;re. Merci.

Par ailleurs, ayant suffisamment de lecteurs 800 Ko et de disquettes correspondantes,  je n'envisge pas de mettre un lecteur 1,4Mo. 
J'ai essay&#233; de mettre deux lecteurs 800 Ko, mais dans ce cas, un des lecteurs refuse d'&#233;jecter les disquettes.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2007)

Dommage, j'ai l'air malin avec mon sacs de barrettes de 4 Go en ... 72 broches !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Dommage, j'ai l'air malin avec mon sacs de barrettes de 4 *G*o en ... 72 broches !!!



 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Et quand je pense que je dois me contenter de 768 malheureux *M*o sur mon PM :rateau:


----------



## Langellier (18 Janvier 2011)

Je reprends cette discussion après 3 ans de silence. En effet ce modèle a bien fonctionné pendant tout ce temps .
Mais voilà que récemment, il a refusé de démarrer  :
En appuyant sur le bouton de mise sous tension à l'arrière, ou en utilisant la touche triangle du clavier, j'entends un clic et je vois la LED de l'alim clignoter.
Le disque dur tourne, le ventilo aussi.
Je pensais que l'alim était défectueuse, mais on m'a dit de reseter la carte mère, sauf qu'il n'y a pas de bouton reset. 
On m'a dit d'enlever la pile, sauf qu'il y a deux piles soudées à la carte-mère.
Sectionner les deux fils conducteurs est dans mes capacités mais par contre je suis très maladroit en soudure.
Ce modèle accepte t-il de fonctionner sans pile ?
Est grave ou réparable ?


----------



## claude72 (18 Janvier 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> On m'a dit d'enlever la pile, sauf qu'il y a deux piles soudées à la carte-mère.
> Sectionner les deux fils conducteurs est dans mes capacités mais par contre je suis très maladroit en soudure.
> Ce modèle accepte t-il de fonctionner sans pile ?


J'ai eu un Mac II fx, et lui refusait de fonctionner sans ses 2 piles... donc il est possible que le Mac II aussi refuse de démarrer sans pile.

En revanche, sur mon fx les 2 piles étaient dans des supports standard, comme tous les Mac, et étaient donc faciles à changer.


----------



## Langellier (18 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> Sur mon fx les 2 piles étaient dans des supports standard, comme tous les Mac, et étaient donc faciles à changer.


Certains mac II ont deux piles amovibles et d'autres non.
C'est le seul cas que connaisse avec deux piles.
Pourquoi 2 piles ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> J'ai eu un Mac II fx, et lui refusait de fonctionner sans ses 2 piles... donc il est possible que le Mac II aussi refuse de démarrer sans pile.



Non, il n'y a eu que deux Mac qui refusent de démarrer sans pile (ou pile vide) : le Mac IIfx et les powerMac 6100/6150 server. Le LC475 démarrait, lui, mais sans vidéo, ce qui, au final revient un peu au même. Les autres Mac peuvent tous démarrer sans pile, notamment tous les autres Mac II


----------



## Langellier (19 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour l'info, je vais essayer.

Pourquoi y a 2 piles sur les mac II ?
Puis-je les enlever toutes les 2 et
est-ce que cela videra la mémoire ou reseter la carte mère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Puis-je les enlever toutes les 2 et
> est-ce que cela videra la mémoire ou reseter la carte mère ?



Si tu laisse débranché  assez longtemps (au moins 20-30 mn), normalement oui.


----------



## lpl (21 Janvier 2011)

Souvent les condensateurs des vieux macs sont HS ... il faut les changer après 20 ans ...  

Un coup de coup de fer à souder et c'est reparti.

lpl


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2011)

lpl a dit:


> Souvent les condensateurs des vieux macs sont HS ... il faut les changer après 20 ans ...
> 
> Un coup de coup de fer à souder et c'est reparti.
> 
> lpl



Curieux  Au vu d'une actualité relativement récente (et vu le problèmes que j'ai avec un écran vieux de 3 ans et demi), j'aurais plutôt pensé que c'étaient les Matos récents, qui avaient des problèmes de ce côté 

En tous cas, je serre l touche du bois, les condensateurs de mon PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 semblent toujours tenir le coup pour l'instant :rateau:


----------



## lpl (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux  Au vu d'une actualité relativement récente (et vu le problèmes que j'ai avec un écran vieux de 3 ans et demi), j'aurais plutôt pensé que c'étaient les Matos récents, qui avaient des problèmes de ce côté
> 
> En tous cas, je serre l touche du bois, les condensateurs de mon PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 semblent toujours tenir le coup pour l'instant :rateau:



Regardes ce lien :  http://68kmla.org/wiki/Capacitor_Replacement#Macintosh_IIci_.28another_revision.29


----------



## iMacounet (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux  Au vu d'une actualité relativement récente (et vu le problèmes que j'ai avec un écran vieux de 3 ans et demi), j'aurais plutôt pensé que c'étaient les Matos récents, qui avaient des problèmes de ce côté
> 
> En tous cas, je serre l touche du bois, les condensateurs de mon PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 semblent toujours tenir le coup pour l'instant :rateau:


Et moi l'electronique de mon Apple IIc.


----------



## Langellier (26 Janvier 2011)

J'ai vu passer dans mon musée 4 mac II. Trois étaient HS à leur arrivée chez moi. Le 4e est celui dont qui vient de me lâcher. Puisqu'on en est à la longévité des vieux macs, voici ceux qui résistent le mieux chez moi et avec lesquels je n'ai eu aucun pb malgré leur grand âge : Mac+ (1986), Mac Classic (1990), Performa 6400 (1996). J'ai des LC qui ne démarrent qu'à la 2e mise sous tension.
Une question : quand un vieux mac ne réagit d'aucune manière (aucun bruit de ventilo et ni de disque dur, écran noir), est-ce forcément le bloc alimentation ? Je ne voudrais pas mettre à la déchetterie des alim neuves !
Je ne me vois pas réparer une carte mère avec un fer à souder . Je ne sais pas comment repérer les condensateurs défectueux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment repérer les condensateurs défectueux.



Ils "gonflent", le dessus devient légèrement bombé.


----------



## lpl (26 Janvier 2011)

Ils coulent aussi, tu vois des traces autour des condensateurs. le mieux est de remplacer par des condensateurs au TANTALE.


----------



## claude72 (26 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux  Au vu d'une actualité relativement récente (et vu le problèmes que j'ai avec un écran vieux de 3 ans et demi), j'aurais plutôt pensé que c'étaient les Matos récents, qui avaient des problèmes de ce côté


Ce sont deux problèmes différents :

- les condensateurs chimiques vieillissent toujours mal : avec le temps, ils séchent et/ou ils fuient... et donc ils finissent toujours par ne plus fonctionner,

- mais en plus certains matos récents sont touchés par un problème de qualité de certains condensateurs chimiques qui tombent en panne bien avant leur limite théorique de vie... il y a eu notamment beaucoup de problème de ce genre il y a quelques années à cause d'une sombre histoire du vol d'une fausse formule chimique d'un électrolyte pour condensateurs chimiques, qui bien que fausse a quand-même été utilisée en croyant que c'était la vraie, ce qui a aboutit à la fabrication et à la mise sur le marché de millions de condensateurs chimiques défectueux...
Apple a aussi été touché par ce problème en son temps, je crois que c'était à l'époque des G5 qui avaient des problèmes d'alimentations (celles dont les condensateurs explosaient), et de certaines bornes Airport qui fonctionnaient 13 ou 14 mois maxi (et qui tombaient en panne toujours un peu après à la fin de la garantie).


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2011)

claude72 a dit:


> - les condensateurs chimiques vieillissent toujours mal : avec le temps, ils séchent et/ou ils fuient... et donc ils finissent toujours par ne plus fonctionner



Tu peux quantifier "avec le temps" ? Par exemple, le petit ampli Philips qui me fournit le fond sonore de mon bureau, il y a maintenant plus de 40 ans que je l'ai acheté (à l'été 1970), et ses condensateurs électro-chimiques ne donnent pas encore de signes de faiblesse (pourtant, il y en a  des gros, dont deux énormes : 4-5 cm de diamètre, 10 de long), je peux espérer les garder encore combien de temps ?


----------



## claude72 (27 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux quantifier "avec le temps" ?


Non, ça dépend de trop de paramètres :

- la qualité des condos,

- la tension d'utilisation normale par rapport à leur tension maxi de service : par exemple, pour filtrer du 15 V un condo de 16 V tiendra moins longtemps qu'un 25 V)

- et surtout de la fréquence de ce qu'ils ont à filtrer : les chimiques n'aiment pas les fréquences "élevées" : donc à 50 Hz, comme les 2 gros dans l'alim de ton ampli, il y a rarement des problèmes... toujours dans ton ampli, dans les liaisons entre étages d'amplifications avec des fréquences qui ne dépassent pas 15 kHz, il n'y a pas trop de problème non plus...
... en revanche il commence à y avoir des problèmes fréquents dans les filtrages divers (de feed-back et de sortie) des alimentations à découpage tournant vers les 30 kHz...

Pour te donner une idée, à l'époque où j'étais dépanneur vidéo, sur une série bien précise de magnétoscopes Akai j'ai dépanné énormément d'alimentation à découpage qui tombaient toutes en panne au bout de 2-3 ans à cause d'un chimique de filtrage sur le 12,5 V (je crois... c'est vieux)... et la série suivante dans la même marque tombait régulièrement en panne d'affichage parfois moins de 2 ans après la mise en service à cause d'un petit chimique de filtrage de l'alimentation à découpage de l'afficheur...


J'ai un jour récupéré un téléviseur Philips en panne, et comme je n'avais pas le schéma je l'ai cherché et trouvé sur internet : c'étaient des scanns des schémas officiels Philips, probablement "récupérés" chez un dépanneur TV car quelques annotations de quelques pannes et composants défectueux avaient été rajoutées à la main... et entre autres était notamment entouré un petit condo chimique de liaison entre deux étages du circuit de balayage trame, qui s'est avéré être le composant défectueux de mon téléviseur ! apparemment c'est donc une panne connue et courante... et comme je suis un peu curieux, j'ai mesuré la tension moyenne à ses bornes, et j'ai trouvé 24 V, pour un chimique prévu pour 25 V maxi : il travaille à une tension trop forte, et il ne tient pas le coup... ceci explique cela ! (et d'ailleurs je l'ai remplacé par un 40 V)

Dans les Mac, il y a déjà plusieurs années que tous les Mac IICX et SE30 que j'ai vu passer dans mes mains ont des belles auréoles de liquide-qui-a-coulé sur le circuit imprimé autour des condos chimiques, alors que les LC475 et autres Quadra800, qui ne sont pourtant pas beaucoup moins vieux, ont encore aujourd'hui des condos chimiques en parfait état !


----------



## Langellier (27 Janvier 2011)

Donc, tous les vieux ordinateurs sont condamnés à plus ou moins brève échéance. Si je ne remplace pas ces condensateurs mon musée fonctionnel est condamné à ne plus... fonctionner.
Quelle est la durée de vie maximale et la durée de vie garantie d'un condensateur ?
Pour ne pas jeter un ordinateur juste à cause d'un condensateur, je voudrais bien connaître un électronicien qui aurait du temps, qui accepterait de faire ces réparations et qui, en plus, habiterait près de chez moi ! _cela ne se trouve pas sous le sabot d'un cheval_.


----------



## claude72 (27 Janvier 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Donc, tous les vieux ordinateurs sont condamnés à plus ou moins brève échéance. Si je ne remplace pas ces condensateurs mon musée fonctionnel est condamné à ne plus... fonctionner.


Oui.

Mais j'ai déjà sauvé un SE30 en changeant tous les chimiques de la carte-mère, que j'ai remplacé par des chimiques normaux à quelques dizaines de centimes d'euros la pièce ! (ou plutôt à quelques francs la pièce)





> Quelle est la durée de vie maximale et la durée de vie garantie d'un condensateur ?


Ce n'est pas quantifiable et ça dépend de trop de paramètres d'utilisation (cf mon post précédent).





> Pour ne pas jeter un ordinateur juste à cause d'un condensateur, je voudrais bien connaître un électronicien qui aurait du temps, qui accepterait de faire ces réparations et qui, en plus, habiterait près de chez moi ! _cela ne se trouve pas sous le sabot d'un cheval_.


Les chimiques, même en CMS (Composant Monté en Surface), sont des GROS composants qui n'ont toujours QUE 2 pattes... il est donc facile de les dessouder et de les remplacer, et dans la plupart des cas il est même possible de les remplacer par des condensateurs standard radiaux : il suffit de couper les pattes à 5 mm du condo et de les tordre à 90° sur 1,5 mm pour leur assurer une bonne soudure à plat sur les 2 emplacements prévus pour les pattes du CMS...

... donc ce n'est pas un travail très difficile à faire, et qui est même faisable par un bricoleur qui sait bien souder... les seuls impératifs sont :

- de bien se mettre à la terre pour éviter les coups d'électricité statique...
Perso, je prends un fil avec une pince crocodile à chaque extrémité, et je relie une pince croco à une broche de terre de la multiprise sur laquelle le fer à souder est branché et l'autre pince sur le bracelet métallique de ma montre.

- d'avoir de la bonne soudure pour électronique de diamètre entre 0,5 et 1 mm, plus un peu de tresse à dessouder.

- et surtout d'avoir un bon fer à souder avec une panne *longue durée** fine plate.
Perso j'utilise un JBC 30S avec une panne T10D.
Le problème est que le 30S est livré par défaut avec une panne ronde R10D qui, à mon avis, n'est pas pratique et qu'il vaut mieux remplacer tout de suite par une panne plate T10D... le fer à souder vaut une quarantaine d'euros, la panne dans les 10 euros...
(mais si tu l'achètes chez un détaillant sympa, il est en général possible de lui demander de te remplacer gratuitement la panne R10D par une T10D)

 (bien lire les précautions d'emploi pour le nettoyage de la panne afin de ne pas l'abîmer : c'est fragile !!!)


* donc pas une daube à 5 euros de Carrouf avec une panne en cuivre...


Pour dessouder un condensateur CMS, si tu essayes à la tresse à dessouder tu n'arriveras pas à décoller les pattes du circuit imprimé, et si tu essayes de forcer en biais pour lever une patte pendant que tu la chauffes, tu as une chance sur deux d'arracher la piste sur laquelle est soudée l'autre patte...
... donc, le plus simple est de détruire le condensateur à la pince coupante, avec précaution pour ne pas tirer sur ses pattes, puis quand il ne reste plus que les deux pattes soudées sur le circuit imprimé, de chauffer la soudure de chaque patte une par une pour l'enlever... et là ça se fait tout seul !

Après, je nettoie un des 2 points de soudure à la tresse à dessouder et je repose mon condensateur radial avec ses pattes coupées et pliées à 90° sur les emplacements, en chauffant un peu celui des deux qui a encore un peu de soudure jusqu'à ce que le petit morceau de patte s'enfonce dans la vieille soudure et que la 2e patte soit posée bien à plat sur l'emplacement nettoyé. Puis je soude la 2e patte définitivement avec une belle goutte de soudure, et pour finir, je reviens finir de souder la 1re patte proprement.


----------



## Danheux (27 Janvier 2011)

De mon temps (il y a trente ans), les condensteurs chimiques qui avaient étés  hors tension durant quelques années se retrouvaient en court-circuit par suite de la destruction chimique de leurs électrodes en alu par l'électrolyte. 
Une mise sous tension de quelques heures par an leur permettaient de se maintenir en bonne forme, j'en ai fait l'expérience.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> je voudrais bien connaître un électronicien qui aurait du temps, qui accepterait de faire ces réparations et qui, en plus, habiterait près de chez moi ! _cela ne se trouve pas sous le sabot d'un cheval_.



De toute façon, si tu en trouvais un sous le sabot d'un cheval, tu en ferais quoi &#8230; à part le livrer aux bons soins du SAMU ? :casse: :hosto:





Danheux a dit:


> De mon temps (il y a trente ans), les condensteurs chimiques qui avaient étés  hors tension durant quelques années se retrouvaient en court-circuit par suite de la destruction chimique de leurs électrodes en alu par l'électrolyte.
> Une mise sous tension de quelques heures par an leur permettaient de se maintenir en bonne forme, j'en ai fait l'expérience.



Sachant que l'ampli Philips dont je parle plus haut (celui qui a eu 40 ans l'été dernier) est resté "stocké" de mi 1980 à fin 1992, soit un peu plus de 12 ans dans un carton, je peux donc le considérer comme un miraculé ?

Par ailleurs, la chaîne "Technics" qui l'a remplacé à cette époque (donc il y a 30 ans) n'a toujours pas de souci avec ses condensateurs (hélas, je ne peux pas en dire autant de ses potentiomètres graphites, ni du commutateur à ruban de son ampli :sick malgré le fait qu'elle ne soit quasiment plus utilisée depuis une dizaine d'années (elle a peut-être été allumée 3 fois depuis 2000).

Par contre, les iMac G4, eux, il leur arrive fréquemment ce genre de mésaventure, au niveau de l'alim, mais ça ne se règle pas avec quelques heures d'utilisation par an, je ne compte plus ceux que j'ai vu passer "éteints normalement" avant les vacances, qui refusent de se rallumer lors du retour de celles ci trois semaines plus tard. Tant qu'ils restent sous tension, ça va, mais dès qu'ils se déchargent, c'est mort. Perso, j'en ai eu deux comme ça entre les mains (un de seconde génération et un de la troisième (USB2)), et l'alim de feu le mien (première génération, carte mère H.S.) a servi à un membre de MacGe à remplacé celle du sien. Il m'en reste un (dernier modèle 15", USB2), mais je serre les tends le dos


----------



## Langellier (28 Janvier 2011)

Je reconnais bien dans cette discussion les dysfonctionnements de mon G4 tournesol qui démarre rarement du premier coup.

Voici une photo d'un secteur de la carte-mère de mon macintosh II :






C'est pas très beau. Et pourtant, il fonctionnait encore, il y a quelques semaines  .
Est-ce la cause du refus de démarrer ?


----------



## lpl (28 Janvier 2011)

Essayes de nettoyer avec de l'alcool à 90° ça peut marcher.

Et laisse sécher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

lpl a dit:


> Essayes de nettoyer avec de l'alcool à 90° ça peut marcher.



Surtout pas, pour nettoyer les circuits : trichloréthylène ! certains produits utilisés pour dénaturer l'alcool à 90 (pour empêcher que tu le boive) peuvent laisser un dépôt conducteur de l'électricité après séchage.


----------



## lpl (28 Janvier 2011)

Jamais eu le problème mais c'est bon à savoir ...


----------



## Langellier (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... pour nettoyer les circuits : trichloréthylène !


J'ai utilisé un substitut au trichloréthylène (difficile à trouver) , contenant des tensio-actifs, agents anioniques... et qui n'a pas enlevé ce qu'on voit sur la photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai utilisé un substitut au trichloréthylène (difficile à trouver) , contenant des tensio-actifs, agents anioniques... et qui n'a pas enlevé ce qu'on voit sur la photo.



Alors je pense que de l'alcool ne ferait pas mieux de toute façon, mais si tu peux mettre la main sur de l'alcool à 90 non dénaturé (celui qu'on trouve de plus en plus difficilement en pharmacie parce que nos dirigeants n'aiment pas qu'on puisse boire du pastis sans payer la taxe ), tu peux toujours essayer.


----------



## lpl (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors je pense que de l'alcool ne ferait pas mieux de toute façon, mais si tu peux mettre la main sur de l'alcool à 90 non dénaturé (celui qu'on trouve de plus en plus difficilement en pharmacie parce que nos dirigeants n'aiment pas qu'on puisse boire du pastis sans payer la taxe ), tu peux toujours essayer.



Y aussi la solution de passer la carte au lave vaisselle programme court avec un tout petit peu de poudre ... bien sûr cela peut finir d'endommager la carte.

Tu peux tenter avec du produit "vaisselle main" sous l'eau tiède avec une brosse douce.

Ensuite sécher grossièrement, égouttage, sèche cheveux et laisser au moins 24H dans un endroit chaud.

J'ai déjà testé les 2 techniques avec succès.

A tes risques et périls.


----------



## claude72 (28 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, les iMac G4, eux, il leur arrive fréquemment ce genre de mésaventure, au niveau de l'alim, mais ça ne se règle pas avec quelques heures d'utilisation par an, je ne compte plus ceux que j'ai vu passer "éteints normalement" avant les vacances, qui refusent de se rallumer lors du retour de celles ci trois semaines plus tard. Tant qu'ils restent sous tension, ça va, mais dès qu'ils se déchargent, c'est mort.


C'est assez fréquent avec les condensateurs chimiques : tant que l'appareil reste branché ça fonctionne, mais si on débranche il ne repart plus...
Avec les magnétoscopes Akai dont je parlais dans un de mes posts précédent, on avait le plus de panne dans les mois d'août et de septembre et à Noël : l'appareil a été éteint au moment du départ en vacances et il ne s'est pas rallumé au retour !!! et pas besoin d'attendre 3 semaines, car j'en ai même vu qui étaient amenés à l'atelier pour une autre panne et qui ne voulaient pas se rallumer quand je les branchais deux jours plus tard !!!





> Surtout pas, pour nettoyer les circuits : trichloréthylène !


Je confirme, mais avec un bémol : certains dépôts issus de bases aqueuses ne seront pas dilués par le trichlo, et dans ce cas l'alcool fera un meilleur nettoyage, mais à condition de bien rincer ensuite et surtout de chasser les dernières traces d'humidité sur le circuit à l'air comprimé... mais avec une soufflette d'atelier à 8-10 bars (6 bars au pire), et non pas seulement avec une bombe à air !


*********




			
				Langellier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilisé un substitut au trichloréthylène (difficile à trouver), contenant des tensio-actifs...


Difficile à trouver mais irremplaçable : le trichloréthylène est principalement employé par les mécaniciens pour nettoyer des pièces grasses, parcequ'il dissout la graisse...
... et les substituts sont souvent destinés au même usage, mais ils remplacent l'action de dissolution par une action de lavage avec des agents tensio-actif, c'est à dire (en gros) du savon !
Donc les substituts (du moins ceux que je connais) sont plus des savons que des diluants et ne conviennent pas.


Sinon, dans le même genre de diluants, tu peux essayer l'acétone.


*********




			
				lpl a dit:
			
		

> Y aussi la solution de passer la carte au lave vaisselle programme court avec un tout petit peu de poudre ... bien sûr cela peut finir d'endommager la carte.


Une fois j'en ai lavé une à la Karcher, à 120 bars avec de l'eau à 60°..





> Ensuite sécher grossièrement, égouttage, sèche cheveux...


Le sèche cheveux a l'inconvénient de sécher, donc de faire évaporer l'eau, et donc de laisser après évaporation les résidus solides qui était dissouts dans l'eau... donc dans ce cas il vaut mieux finir de rincer à l'eau distillée !

... mais perso, je préfère la soufflette à 8-10 bars qui a l'avantage de chasser l'eau plus qu'elle ne la sèche.


----------

